# courier-imap & Sent folder (with OutlookExpress and Nsca

## Tuppu

I am in process of building new mail server (in order to get rid of Redhat)..

I have followed the "Email System For The Home Network" instructions.

So far, receiving mail works. Sending mail works (well, smtp auth does not work yet ... I will look into it later).

I can see the inbox in Outlook Express and I have created subfolders Sent and Drafts with Outlook Express:

Inbox

...Sent

...Draft

What do I need to do that when I send mail it goes also to server's "Sent" folder ? At the moment I get this error message:

 *Quote:*   

> Some of the messages in your Outbox Folder could not be copied to your Sent Items Folder. Your message could not be uploaded to the IMAP server. The server refused to accept it. Subject 'Test', Account: '192.168.1.10', Server: '192.168.1.10', Protocol: IMAP, Server Response: 'Invalid mailbox', Port: 993, Secure(SSL): Yes, Error Number: 0x800CCCD2

 

Anybody ?Last edited by Tuppu on Wed Aug 06, 2003 9:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## skunkworx

First of all, the fact that all folders appears as subfolders of "Inbox" is a sign that your client is misconfigured.*  In Outlook Express, bring up the properties for that IMAP account, and click on the "IMAP" tab on the far right.  For the root folder path, enter "INBOX." (with the period, without the quotes).  Now, all folders will be listed under the account the way they're supposed to be.

Secondly, in that same window, you'll notice you can change the folders OE uses to store sent messages and draft messages.  With the configuration change above, OE should be able to create those folders on its own now, or you can change them to the folders you have created ("Sent" instead of "Sent Items", for example).

---Kris Kelley

* Actually, it's a sign that Outlook Express doesn't adhere to an extention of the IMAP standard that Courier IMAP follows.  See http://www.inter7.com/courierimap/FAQ.html#namespace for more details if you're interested.  Once you've changed OE's root folder path, however, you won't have to worry about this any more.

----------

## Tuppu

THANKS !!! Now it rocks !!    :Laughing: 

----------

## karl420

Somewhat of the same problem here, except not only am I experiencing that now, but when I'm in outlook (this problem doesn't exist in evolution) and I try to delete a file, it just gets a line through it, it doesn't ever get deleted. Anyone know whats going wrong here?

Thanks,

Karl

----------

## skunkworx

The IMAP protocol allows for a message to marked as deleted without actually being deleted.  Somewhere in your email client there should be a "Purge Deleted Messages" or "Expunge Deleted Messages" command, or something along those lines.  In Outlook Express, it's under the "Edit" pull-down menu when you are looking at an IMAP account.  Running this command will remove all messages marked for deletion (i.e., all messages with a line through them).

Evolution doesn't show this behavior probably because it either performs a purge at the same time you delete a message, or it instead moves the message to a trash folder.

---Kris Kelley

----------

## karl420

Well, I had figured that out on another post, but I still have one problem. Somewhat like the author of this thread.

In Outlook or Evolution sends or deletes a message, it is moved to that programs local "Sent" or "Trash" folder, when I want it to go to the IMAP folders, like it should. How do I arrange this?

Karl  :Cool: 

----------

## skunkworx

It's been a while since I've used Evolution or Outlook.  Frankly, the last time I used Outlook, I decided Outlook Express was much better suited to the task of being a straightforward email client.  Anyway...

This is something in the client's configuration that you will have to hunt for.  For deleting messages, OE's behavior is to mark the message as deleted (cross a line through it), and then delete marked messages permanently when the "Purge Deleted Messages" command is run.  The IMAP protocol, however, allows for just about any behavior you could want when it comes to deleting messages, and saving copies of sent messages.

Explore all the options for your client.  Specifically, try and find where it controls what happens to sent or deleted messages.  Hopefully it will provide the ability to move those messages to folders within the IMAP account.

---Kris Kelley

----------

## Tuppu

Have I also misconfigured Netscape (v7.02 for Linux) Mail Client as I have the same situation as with Outlook Express at the beginning ?

The folders Sent & Drafts can be seen as subfolders for Inbox....   :Embarassed: 

I did read you link, but I am still not able to figure out   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## skunkworx

 *Quote:*   

> Have I also misconfigured Netscape (v7.02 for Linux) Mail Client as I have the same situation as with Outlook Express at the beginning ? 
> 
> The folders Sent & Drafts can be seen as subfolders for Inbox....

 

I'm willing to bet it's the same issue, yes.  I'm afraid I've never used Netscape's mail client, however, so I don't know where to go to fix it.  Look through all the available options, and see if there is an option like "Root folder path" or "namespace" or something similar.

---Kris Kelley

----------

## karl420

I've been able to get this to work (the Sent & Drafts folders) in Outlook Express 6, but NOT in Outlook XP (i can input INBOX. for root folder path, but i can't find the option for the Sent and Drafts folders). Has anyone found these options in Outlook XP OR 2000?

I haven't had the opportunity to try Outlook 2000 yet, although I hope it works, because I really need to satisfy customer needs.

Karl

----------

## Tuppu

I still didn't get imap-courier working properly with Netscape 7 (on Linux) & Mail.

Through "Mail & Newsgroup Account Settings" => "Server Settings" => "Advanced" I get to place where I should fix this (I thought???).

These are the settings from there:

```
IMAP server directory: INBOX.

y/N Show only subscriberd folders

Y/n Server supports folders that can contain sub-folders and messages

These preferences specify the namespaces on your IMAP server

Personal namespace: "INBOX."

Public (shared): "shared."

Other users: ________

Y/n Allow server to override these namespaces
```

From the above you can see what I have ther right now (as writing this message. After manually editing according to below.). Y/n means that I have selected Y.

While looking for help with google I found this:

( http://techaholic.net/ns7.html )

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # How to solve the Netscape 7 IMAP personal namespace problem:
> 
> Netscape 7 inherits Mozilla IMAP personal namespace problem when used on Cyrus and Courier IMAP servers. The problem is that Netscape automatically adds an ending "/" to the IMAP server directory in the Advanced form of your server entry. You can avoid that by directly editing the prefs.js file in your Netscape profile directory.
> ...

 

The good news is that now Sent and Drafts folders are not anymore subfolders for inbox. Also I can read the incoming mails.

The  bad news is that I can't read  the sent folder (it is there, but it seems to be empty - but it is not!). Also if I try to send mail  I get an error message (Netscape Mail):

 *Quote:*   

> The current command did not succeed. The mail server responded: Mailbox does not exist, or must be subscribed to..."

 

I would say that Mailbox exists and is subscribed to! I guess I need to go to bed now (1AM)...

EDIT: Mails can be sent out (smtp works) but they can not be transferred to Sent folder. That's where the error message comes from.

With both MS Outlook Express and Squirrelmail everything works fine.

Anybody, any ideas ? 

The reason for using Netscape Mail is it's s/mime capability and compability with outlook express... Would there be an other nice s/mime capable linux e-mail client ?

----------

## karl420

evolution r0x   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Tuppu

I gave a try to evolution ( version 1.0.8 ).

Works like a dream except that it is missing s/mime (=Secure mime). The option is there, but it is grayed out......

----------

## DumbAss

 *karl420 wrote:*   

> I've been able to get this to work (the Sent & Drafts folders) in Outlook Express 6, but NOT in Outlook XP (i can input INBOX. for root folder path, but i can't find the option for the Sent and Drafts folders). Has anyone found these options in Outlook XP OR 2000?
> 
> I haven't had the opportunity to try Outlook 2000 yet, although I hope it works, because I really need to satisfy customer needs.
> 
> Karl

 

Sorry for bumping this thread but does anyone know the answer to this question?

----------

